# Need Help in Bass around Devils lake



## snowwhisperer (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi All,

Im moving to Devils Lake this fall and as I have been thinking about selling my new Triton 21xs for a walleye boat. Is it true there are bass in this area?? I have not seen a bassboat in Devils lake yet. I would hate to be the dumb A$$ to show up with a bass boat when there are none. So if a few of you are kind enough to talk me out of selling it that would be great. By the way I would be selling all my tackle too! Or if you know anyone who wants a 2010 21xs loaded with sideimaging and 2 power polls let me know. Or if anyone is going on vacation down south bass fishing I ran the curcuit for 15 years let me know if it has water I have probably been there. Thanks Jeff


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I dont want to tell you to sell your boat, but i think your bass opportunities around DL are going to be pretty limited. You can travel a few hours and find good fishing, but i really dont think there is much for bass(other than the white bass in Devils Lake). But i could be wrong.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Sell bass boat for a walleye boat? Really? ....Saddest thing I've ever heard 

I'd make love to a pile of broken glass before I'd sell my bass for for a walleye boat.


----------



## snowwhisperer (Aug 8, 2010)

Ya I know 2010 Triton 21xs used 6 times side imaging, power poles, 3 gps units, hdro jack plate, man this will be hard but I guess thats what I get for wanting to live out in gods country!! But if you guy's see some dumb a$$ in Devils lake with a bass boat don't laugh it just means I could't sell it. :rollin:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

If you want to catch bass shoot me a pm. There are lakes that are w/in an hour or two from you that have decent smallmouth fishing. Otherwise if you want to drive a little farther there are alot of lakes that have quality bass in them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Keep the boat, forget about bass. You are going after real fish now!!! oke:


----------

